# Como reparar un celular samsung fashion



## Andrea (Dic 27, 2005)

ops: alguien me puede ayudar, tengo un samsung fashion r-225 lo apague durante dos meses y ahora no recibe señal, que podrá ser? pongo la sim en otro telefono y la linea aun esta activa, pero el samsung perdió la señal


----------



## Andres Cuenca (Dic 27, 2005)

Es probable que por el desuso, la humedad allá causado la formación de una leve capa de oxido en los contactos de la antena, lo que impiden que llegue señal al celular. Te recomiendo que lo destapes y limpies los contactos con alcohol isopropilico.

Saludos.


----------



## juanemiliob (Ago 10, 2006)

LI-ON TIENE RAZON ESA PUEDE SE UNA DE LAS CAUSAS.... OTRA QUE NO CREO YA QUE LA LINEA ESTA BIEN.. PUEDE SER QUE ESTE EN BANDA NEGATIVA... QUIERE DECIR QUE LA COMPANIA.. TE AYA DADO DE BAJA EL EQUIPO..


----------

